# minotaurs chapter WIP



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i just started a new army, a chapter that took part in the badab wars , the minotaurs chapter. 
i was looking online for guides and ways to paint them and infomation about chapter / squad markings and didnt really find much, so heres my models after i gave it a go to get started. ive started with a tatical squad and a rhino and have a terminator assalt squad all undercoated and ready to go.

ive decided to keep all shoulder pads bronze , same as the armour except for higher ranking marines like vetreans, sargents and terminators.











































so far only done the armour on the tactical squad and rhino, ive also decided to equipt my terminator squad with 3 th and ss, using the shields from the spartan range from scribor and 2 twin lightning claws.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im wondering if anyone has a good guide on the marking system for the minotaurs chapter


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Minotaurs

try this out?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

The pics seem a bit blurry bud (that or my eyesight's going...either is a given, though! LOL) and I think some of the color's been washed out as well but they look like a good start to me from what I can tell. Mayhaps move the camera (or phone) back a bit and use a backdrop to give it a little more clarity?

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheerrs for the info mortarman.

i have to admit the pictures are not to good, my fault for getting a bad cam lol
ive actually been doing some work and added another bry brush of bronze onto them and they coming up nice ill get more pictures later.

im looking to base them as tho say they were fighting on a space ship/hulk , i like there fluff about there boarding action against the lermatens i think there called , is there a cheap good way to make these kind of bases.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My best guess would be that they use the Codex for squad markings and whatnot. Although the use of Greek lettering and in particular the delta chevron seems to be common in their heraldry.


----------

